# Tots Bots?



## mum22ttc#3

I was thinking of changing my stash after Christmas, slowly though because I haven't got the money to do it in one go. I was thinking of going for the Tot Bot ones that you get in Tesco (sorry not sure what their called).

We use Tots bots at night (different type) and have found them really good. During the day we use Flips and ebay cheapies so don't really have much experience with any others.

Are the ones I'm on about any good or does anyone know of any that are better?


----------



## new bride

Hiya

Im afraid I cant comment on any other nappies as I have a complete stash of tots bots easifits, which are the ones that you can buy in tescos.

They are a birth to potty nappy, and so far have done us proud. We have been using them for nearly 6 months, and they are washing very well. I have a stash of 20, and wash every night (economy 7). In the summer i peg them out and they dry during the day. At this time of year I've been putting them in the airing cupboard for about 24 hours and they are bone dry.

We have hardly had any nappy rash, and they are suiting us very well.

I bought 5 from tescos (4 white which are cheaper, and one starburst). The other 15 I bought online in a set and they worked out about £3 cheaper per nappy. They are the rainbow colours. 

I hoped that this helps.

Lisa

https://i911.photobucket.com/albums/ac315/mrsguest14-08-10/294602_10150310373841120_671216119_8708965_1433768371_n.jpg


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Thanks, I'm glad you said about the drying time, I forgot to ask and as we don't have a tumble dryer thats good to know.


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey I am also considering buying this brand but don't know whether to get the easy fits or the 2 parter ones any thought which are better??


----------



## Rachel_C

I like Easyfits but as with any nappy, I'd just buy one to try them out before investing any more money.

They can be a bit slow to dry as they're bamboo but they're quicker than bamboo nappies that don't have fold out layers. They are average absorbency wise but easily boosted. 

I wish they had a sewn on stay dry layer but some people prefer natural fabrics next to LO's skin and it's easy to add a stay dry liner anyway.

I don't really think you can directly compare the Easyfits and the Bamboozle Stretch (or Flexitots) as they're very different nappies. I have both and use them in different situations. Easyfits are an easy nappy to use so are good for dads or babysitters. They are very cute and last a decent length of time (can be boosted if LO needs a bit more absorbency). They wash and dry well. 

The Bamboozle Stretch have a very similar fit - the Size 2 are as wide in the crotch as Easyfits (quite wide, some might not like this but babies don't care and it's good for their hips anyway). They are easily boosted and some people can use them overnight with boosters (not us though). They are not as babysitter friendly but still pretty easy when you know they need a wrap too. They can be slow to dry but are quicker than Little Lambs, I find, and I also find that they are easier to boost than LLs and stay softer when air dried. 

Flexitots are good too, but a different fit - much narrower between the legs.

I tend to use Stretches when we're going out and I need something really reliable. I use them with other brand wraps - I like double gusset wraps and find the Tots Bots wraps a bit strange tbh!

I use Easyfits when I want something pretty to show off, especially when seeing other mums as they're a good example of how easy cloth can be and they're available in Tesco so that's easy to tell people. I sometimes put one in the changing bag as they're quick and easy to use in cramped changing rooms with a toddler running riot at my feet!

I use Flexitots first thing in the morning after a night nappy as they are squishy and narrow in the crotch, which I think must be nice for my LO after a bulky NN.


----------



## SammieGrace

Rachel_C said:


> I like Easyfits but as with any nappy, I'd just buy one to try them out before investing any more money.
> 
> They can be a bit slow to dry as they're bamboo but they're quicker than bamboo nappies that don't have fold out layers. They are average absorbency wise but easily boosted.
> 
> I wish they had a sewn on stay dry layer but some people prefer natural fabrics next to LO's skin and it's easy to add a stay dry liner

Just got two tots bots easyfits to try out. I have some fleece liners, do I need to use one with these diapers? Does the bamboo feel quite wet to the touch? Thanks!


----------



## Rachel_C

I would use a stay dry liner if you want LO to feel dry. Bamboo will stay feeling pretty soggy. Some people prefer the natural fibre against LO's skin though and aren't bothered by baby feeling wet.


----------

